# Umvelt Disc/Sticker



## teemyob

Hello,

I am looking to get a new Umwelt Zone Grun Paket.

Does anyone have any up-to-date info please?.

The last one I got via MHF post Here

But alls seems out of date or 404!

TM


----------



## Nethernut

This is the link to the Berlin site - took about 5 days for our sticker to arrive earlier in the year.
https://www.berlin.de/labo/kfz/dienstleistungen/feinstaubplakette.shop.en.php


----------



## fatbuddha

+1 with nethernut

a very quick service direct from that site


----------



## Kev1

Ours arrived in 4 days
Terrific service


----------



## trek

and mine and all for just 6Euros !


how the new camper ?


----------



## rod_vw

AFAIK you can call in at any TUV (MOT) station in Germany and get an umwelt-plakette for your vehicle if you can present the V5C for the vehicle. The price is about the same. 

Rod


----------



## Kev1

We received our Green cat 4 sticker. (dead pleased)
To be honest i was expecting to get a different coloured one.
Ours is a 14 year old Diesel engine.
I have tried to look up what the colurs are allocated to. But cannot find it.
Does every M home automatically get a class 4?
Kev


----------



## teemyob

Kev1 said:


> We received our Green cat 4 sticker. (dead pleased)
> To be honest i was expecting to get a different coloured one.
> Ours is a 14 year old Diesel engine.
> I have tried to look up what the colurs are allocated to. But cannot find it.
> Does every M home automatically get a class 4?
> Kev


I think you may have the wrong one!

TM


----------



## teemyob

trek said:


> and mine and all for just 6Euros !
> 
> how the new camper ?


Quick!

Thirsty!

Just had cruise control fitted by MB, four years ago it was £299. Yesterday it was £399. And for that they could not even go to resetting the service indicator for me. So consulted youtube for that.

Sometimes when you go to start, first few attempts nothing, slight click at starter. Sounds like battery is flat. Then third attempt it fires up.

CBE battery charger bust.

Think the rear fog is illegal in the UK as it is on the left. Also, headlamps have beam benders on!.

Weight issue may finally be getting sorted after over a dozen unreturned communications with dealer (phone calls 10 emails 2).

Not sure how it will fair in Winter.

Seen a few large gaps behind cupboards that you can see out of fridge vents to outside.

But love it. So glad to have a real cab again.


----------



## Kev1

TM
Do you mean the wrong one in a good way 
or the wrong one in a bad way  

kev


----------



## klyne

Just, perhaps, a minor point if you order online. You do need the ability to be able to scan your V5 so that you can attach it to the order online. 

Agree with other the Berlin site is the best to order through if you want one in advance.

David


----------



## teemyob

Kev1 said:


> TM
> Do you mean the wrong one in a good way
> or the wrong one in a bad way
> 
> kev


I would have thought that a 2000 would be Euro II (RED) or at best Euro III (yellow).


----------



## trek

Hi TM

If fog light on left perhaps reversing lamp in corresponding place on the right. If so can you swop them over ?

What are your intentions re: gaps at rear of fridge ? Don't want fumes from fridge entering camper or do you have a seperate fridge exhaust vent that is sealed to outside ? 

Re headlamps: I bought headlamp protectors to stick beambenders onto, so whenever I cross to Europe I just put on the protectors , you could do opposite. Saves having to buy beam benders each time or trying to reuse used ones


----------



## JockandRita

> Kev1 posted...............
> Do you mean the wrong one in a good way
> or the wrong one in a bad way
> 
> kev


In a good way for you.

We got a green one at Erding, but it should have been a red one. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Kev1

Hi teemy
I thought it would be too
I sent off a photo of our V5
Not gonna argue though
I have all the paperwork so 
Not my fault


----------



## teemyob

trek said:


> Hi TM
> 
> If fog light on left perhaps reversing lamp in corresponding place on the right. If so can you swop them over ?
> 
> What are your intentions re: gaps at rear of fridge ? Don't want fumes from fridge entering camper or do you have a seperate fridge exhaust vent that is sealed to outside ?
> 
> Re headlamps: I bought headlamp protectors to stick beambenders onto, so whenever I cross to Europe I just put on the protectors , you could do opposite. Saves having to buy beam benders each time or trying to reuse used ones


I shall start some new topics!

TM


----------



## oldtart

Panic stations!

We leave for Germany, via Belgium and Luxembourg in the morning and our um dig palette hadn't arrived! I sent of for it last week.

Our vehicle is 05. 

Somewhere I read on here where you could get one bug can't find the listing.

Any help, advice of info please?

Val


----------



## Nethernut

Val - take your V5 (?) with you and you can go into most large garages/car retailer with your docs and pay the Euro 5 of one.


----------



## oldtart

Thank you so much Nethernut for responding so quickly. I thought I'd read something like that but could only find a post saying go to the TUV

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Val,

Like Nethernut posted, most garages and TUV testing stations supply them, and if you are lucky, you might even end up with a green one. :wink: 

Have a smashing trip.

Safe travels,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Thanks Jock. About to set off now. 

We get the 6pm Dover to Dunkirk DFDS. Really looking forward to it.

Val


----------



## JockandRita

Val, the Aire at Rue Du Port, Gravelines, is a nice overnight stop, just a short drive from Dunkerque. The Aire is opposite the Marina, and very close to the small town. :thumbright:

It is popular with MH'ers.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## oldtart

Thanks, Jock.

We always do the crossing at this time and stay on the DFDS parking at Dunkirk. We may stop at Gravelines on the way back, though we are getting the 600am crossing!

We are going to Ypres first. Its a Mirage Owners club rally, we used to have a Mirage. We should have been there Thursday, but we' were delayed with Dave's scan. Thankfully, all is fine. Then I have just found my great uncle, who was killed in 1915 in WW1 is buried at a cemetery near there, Bauilleil so I want to visit the grave.

Then it's off to Trier, maybe stopping off overnight somewhere.

Val


----------



## oldtart

Hi everyone
Well we ended up with a green one from the TUV in Trier. 

We gave him the V5 but then he wanted to look under the bonnet. A few minutes pains for me! They wouldn't have been able to do that if we'd got it on line. Anyway, Dave said he thought he wanted an engine number. We weren't sure. He was very friendly and wished us a good holiday in Germany.

Val


----------



## oldtart

Forgot to say we have a Rapido 986M automatic diesel with 05 registration.

Val


----------



## Telbell

So far as I know Euro 2 is Red, Euro 3 Orange and Euro 4 Green. Petrol vehicles with a catalytic converter are always Euro 4 and will automatically be entitled to a green badge.

Got mine at TUV at Ulm, 5 euros


----------



## oldtart

You were lucky. We paid 5 euros 50cents!!!!! Never mind, at least it's green!

Val


----------



## teemyob

Not Green Enough unless you are Euro VI according to the experts!

BUt yes Tellbell is right.

Anything above Euro IV is Green Umwelt, even if it is no longer seen as green.

Euro V, Euro 5b and Euro VI are all Green.

Trev


----------



## Zozzer

rod_vw said:


> AFAIK you can call in at any TUV (MOT) station in Germany and get an umwelt-plakette for your vehicle if you can present the V5C for the vehicle. The price is about the same.
> 
> Rod


Our windscreen broke a few days before we were due to leave for our holiday, so I had no alternative but to call into a TÜV station.

I was suprised how easy it was get one.


----------



## teemyob

Ordered Ours Today.

Trev


----------



## teemyob

Arrived this morning

Trev


----------



## rod_vw

Just received ours from LBO Berlin. Previous Umwelt Plaquetts that we have had have our vehicle registration mark across the centre, this one has a number but not our registration mark. 

Has the system changed or is this one incorrect?


----------



## rod_vw

Answered my own question. Mine is wrong! I have contacted the Berlin office that issues the stickers to request the correct one.

I ordered a sticker for my brother at the same time and his has come through with the correct registration mark shown.


----------

